# Help with Chromadepth glasses, fluorescent paints, etc



## Acid PopTart

I've struggled on just where to put this thread, please feel free to move it to where appropriate and thank you.

Last year's display was done in roughly 5 hours with what I had in the garage which ended up being a Tim Burton nightmare which I loved, involving all my mannequins and a lot of day glo paint. I'm going to capitalize on that this year and obviously, I have had more time to work on it and of course, getting loads of inspiration from you talented folks!

I'm sticking with the fluorescent theme and adding a lot more blacklights this year since the lighting was really lacking to me last year. As I was planning things out, someone here mentioned Chromadepth glasses which I immediately researched and found some to buy (unless someone found them cheaper than 75¢ a pair!) and I really want to build the display with the colour theory these use in mind. I saw Terra's awesome display here on a thread back in March and I know it brings red up front and sends blue to the back....... I don't have any glasses right now to see how things are looking. The regular 3D glasses I have don't work for this effect I don't think.

I was just curious if anyone had experience with this? Have you even seen it used elsewhere and really liked the results? Do you have any links or tutorials or photos? (I know we cannot capture the 3D effect, but still) I'm doing a vodou theme, so this will work really well but I'm in the stage of needing to paint things now. 

I'm using acrylics, fluorescent spray paint, probably this glow in the dark Krylon in a quart I have, and I've been all over my house with a black light to see how well some untreated things light up. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Terra is very experienced with chromadepth. She posted a tutorial over on HalloweenForum.

Painting ChromaDepth 3D Wall Panels: Tutorial


----------



## Acid PopTart

Very helpful Hauntiholik, thank you kindly!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn

Where did you find your chromadepth glasses?


----------



## dominic81

I was wondering the same thing, where did you find the glasses?


----------



## bobzilla

Don't have any tutorials like Terra, but have some pics from 2009 and my jaws prop from this year. I've been using the wildfire paints for years and highly recommend it. It's pricey, but worth it. We bought our chromadepth glasses in bulk to get a better price. Not sure where to get them in smaller quantities at a decent price? If you end up going with the wildfire paint, start an account with wildfire directly, it should be cheaper than getting it else where. I think I get around 30-35% discount. PS.... you can custom mix/tint the wildfire paint just like regular acrylics. Wildfire paints only come in a few colors.


----------



## Allen H

I do a prate themed 3-D haunt at my park. It is frustrating trying to get started with it because there is a huge lack of information out there on the topic.
I use day-glo paint, similar to wild fire but I think it pops better and its also a little cheaper per gallon. Yes, a gallon of paint will run you about $70. Thats it anything else wont look nearly as good. The spray paints are OK and the acrylics are OK but not as bright.
It really helps to underpaint whatever it is your painting with white, it gives the UV something to bounce off of and filter through the color twice.
Blue and RED 3-D is completely different than UV 3-D so the glasses dont work for the other kind. When ordering glasses you might ask is they have any mis prints or over runs that you could buy at a discount.
the important thing to remember is that its all about depth, not color. Orange pops the furthest from the wall, but it varies a bit by brand of paint, so simply make a swatch board of the different colors (both day-glo and wild fire will send you one) and look at them under a black light. Assign the parts of the picture or prop closest to you one of the colors that "pop" and the further parts one of the colors that recess (blue recesses the deepest).
In most art, you highliht with white because that is the color of reflected light, in 3-D art you highlight with red or orange because that color will be on top of the others. a white highlight on a yellow clown nose would appear as a hole in his nose since yellow pops further than white. Think of each color having its own layer of depth.
My last bit of advice is that mixing colors changes their depth, not just their color. Mixing blue and red gives you purple thats always true, but in 3-D it mixes a front color with a deep color, so you end up with a middle color (purple pops close to green and white).


----------



## winklesun

If you have the glasses you can look at the pictures on the computer and still see the 
3D effect. 
I bought the handheld crayola glasses on ebay, 50 pair for $20.00 or something like that. Actually, with the kids costumes the handheld glasses I thought were better and easier to use and didn't interfere with most costumes. 

I used cheap neon craft paint. If it says "neon" or "fluorescent" it will pop under the blacklight. Takes a few coats though and YES do start with a white base AND airbrushing is better because you don't get brush marks.


----------



## dominic81

Hey Bob really good detail you must be proud!!


----------

